# الليسبات المهمه مع طريقة شرحها



## باسم محمود محيى (3 أبريل 2010)

ليسبات مهمة مع شرح مبسط لطريقة استخدامها
ارجو من الجميع الدعاء لصاحب العمل


----------



## السندباد المساحي (3 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*

بارك الله فيك


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (4 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## اشرف محروس (4 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طوكر (4 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي باسم


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (4 أبريل 2010)

قصدت الدعاء لصحاب هذا الموضوع وليست لى فأنا مجرد وسيط


----------



## mostafammy (5 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## شريف سعيد (5 أبريل 2010)

غفر الله لنا وله ولك وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (5 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز*​


----------



## africano800 (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تامر. (5 أبريل 2010)

باسم محمود محيى قال:


> قصدت الدعاء لصحاب هذا الموضوع وليست لى فأنا مجرد وسيط


 
جزا الله خيراً صاحب العمل وأخونا باسم


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (6 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## ROUDS (6 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو محمد الرملي (9 أبريل 2010)

أخي الحبيب باسم

هذا الملف إمتداده ( dvb.) فبأي برنامج يتم فتحه ؟


----------



## ahmed elyamany (11 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## medhat abdo (12 أبريل 2010)

الأخ الفاضل باسم/ ( الدال على الخير كفاعله) جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (12 أبريل 2010)

.dvb امتداد لملف ماكرو ويتم تحميله على الاوتوكاد 
كالتالى من قائمة tools
نختار macro
ثم نختار load application
ثم enable macros
ثم من قائمة tools
نختار macro
ثم macros
ثم run


----------



## ahmedabozid (12 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## مهندس احمد بغدادي (12 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## ماجد العراقي (12 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## أبو محمد الرملي (13 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ، وزادك من فضله.


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (13 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
و
*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## garary (14 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hany_meselhey (14 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك - مجهودك رائع اخى الكريم


----------



## NOORALDIN (27 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز*​


----------



## abdallahothman (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا.وغفر لكم ولوالديكم .وللعاملين على هذا المنتدى


----------



## هشام علي احمد (28 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا و غفر لي ولك و للمؤمنين


----------



## eng.na (28 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## Soliman.S (28 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## احمد رافت عماره (28 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## quped3010 (28 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## memo110 (30 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك , وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## منصور محمود ج (13 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng.khaledraslan (13 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (15 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## لؤي سوريا (16 مايو 2010)

ليسبات مفيدة فعلا
والشرح جيد 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## deyaa dood (17 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedazab (20 مايو 2010)

الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## ريان الموسى (20 مايو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## hamdy khedawy (1 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## محمد ابورواش (1 يوليو 2010)

:78: مشكور اخي العزيز علي هذة الليسبات


----------



## عزمي حماد (1 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## دودوالشقى (3 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## ASHIK (4 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم
جاري التحميل
مع الشكر
جزتك الله خيرا


----------



## alanieng (4 يوليو 2010)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (18 يوليو 2010)

مشكور جدا جدا جدا واللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مأمون الرحبي (18 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (8 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عمر علي 86 (24 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م حسام (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hosh123 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eldinary (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا ابو محمود


----------



## eldinary (15 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ياابو محمود


----------



## المهر (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وزادك من علمه ...........


----------



## khlio kolo (13 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر ليك


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور*


----------



## arch_hamada (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وذادك الله بسطة فى العلم*​


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (16 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## دهب11 (18 أغسطس 2011)

اللهم يسر ولاتعسر


----------



## م ابوعمر (24 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmedtaha67 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد رجب احمد (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوررر اخى


----------



## جاد الدين زينار (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا*​​​


----------



## essa-92 (21 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر
essa​


----------



## meetohamode (9 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم اشكرك جدا على هذا الملف وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## emara369 (12 فبراير 2013)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## كروم (12 فبراير 2013)

مشكور و ما قصرت جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الفجال (15 مارس 2013)

[h=2]بارك الله فيك[/h]


----------



## كمال المجالي (15 مارس 2013)

حهد طيب .مشكور .برمجيات رائعه ومفيده جداً .كل امنيات التوفيق


----------



## hossamyousef2012 (6 أبريل 2013)

اللهم إنفع وأرفع درجات كل من يعمل لصالح الناس ... خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه ... جزاك الله خيرا" أنت وصاحب الموضوع فكلكم في الخير سواء .


----------



## elmhde (9 أبريل 2013)

شككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## mh.hamdi (15 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## yassermohammady (16 أبريل 2013)

:28:ألف شكر يا ريس باسم....عاش رجال بن لادن


----------



## ahmed 2009 (16 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## adel hilal (6 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ali Srour (25 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## e_ m (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## عاشق الهيدروليك (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nplla (23 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيكم ومشكور علي المجهود الجبار


----------



## Amir EL-Sayed (24 مايو 2014)

الله يفتح عليك يابشمهندس كمان وكمان وربنا يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك وفرت علينا الكثير من الوقت في انك جمعت اللسبات في ملف واحد وكمان مع الشرح ربنا يبارك في حضرتك


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (29 يوليو 2014)

مشكور جدا جدا جدا


----------



## باسيليو (24 أغسطس 2014)

الله يغفر لنا ولك وللمسلمين والمسلمات ماتقدم وماتاخر من ذنبنا ويرحمه برحمه


----------



## حمدي الخولي (27 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز​


----------



## ود البلال (1 سبتمبر 2014)

الف شكر اخى


----------



## MUSKANORI (4 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الفيل_الازرق (4 سبتمبر 2014)

اللة يكرمك


----------



## رجب سالم نور (2 فبراير 2017)

انا صاحب هذا العمل واود ان اشكر الاستاذ الفاضل باسم محمود محيى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رجب سالم نور (2 فبراير 2017)

ولكم بالمثل اخى العزيز


----------



## salah elhosini (13 فبراير 2017)

ممكن شرح لأمر set out line لتنزيل وتحديد الاكسات​

​


----------



## محمود 2015 (20 مايو 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## رجب سالم نور (21 مايو 2018)

*اللهم اهلك الظالمين بالظالمين واخرجنا منهم سالمين
اشهد انك انته الله لا اله الا انت وان محمد عبدك ورسولك*


----------



## اكرم قلته (24 يوليو 2018)

رائع


----------



## ziad515 (2 نوفمبر 2018)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## adel104 (4 نوفمبر 2018)

جزاكما الله خيراَ على هذا العمل الكبير


----------



## خالدابوالفضل (6 نوفمبر 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد19775 (4 ديسمبر 2018)

حفظ الله تعالى صاحب المشاركة وصاحب الموضوع


----------



## رجب سالم نور (4 أغسطس 2019)

ربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## عاشق السهر (17 أغسطس 2019)

جزيت كل خير


----------

